# psyillium husk vs. Miralax



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

I am thinking of switching to psyillium husk since Miralax is getting a bit priceu for me vs. a 6 dollar jug of psyllium...but I have a question...how do I make a smooth transition from miralax to the metamucil? And does it cause gas and bloating? And, I'm kinda scared to go off the Miralax since it's been working for me, I really don't want to change but I'm in a tight money situation because my daughter is also on Miralax and both of us taking it makes it a pricey investment..so I'm assuming psyillium will keep me regular right? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## BBinCT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,I am a new member with IBS-C. I have been on Miralax for about 4 months and loved it. However, I feel like it's not as effective as it was int he beginning, I tried several times to wean off of it, but the bloating and C came back quick, so i went back on. I have also tried to switch to Physillum , and that worked alright, but the powder form is horrible to drink and thickens quickly making it even harder to take. Let me know how is goes. I am looking to transition to something else. I read on the boards, something about Acadia, but don't know what it is. -BBinCT


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used LOTS of psyllium. If you are looking for cheap, get the generic stuff. Yup, it's gross, but it's cheap. My doc switched me to Miralax so I wouldn't have to do the fiber thing. I found the Miralax made it difficult to manage the BM. Had to use minipads. So I added a little psyllium to the Miralax and that helped. For a long time I tried to switch, with poor results. I simply started decreasing the Mira and increasing the fiber. I think I can't use psyllium right now. Too much bloating. I'm using Benefiber instead. Works pretty well. Down to 1/2 dose of Mira. I get a generic Mira from my drug provider. MUCH cheaper. See if somebody will order it for you. Big bottles. Same stuff.


----------

